# What is the importance behind this?



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

*So I ended up with this plate. It is some kind of anniversary plate. First pic is the front, second pic is the back. Still too new to the hobby to understand the importance, anyone want to explain it me?*


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Its a commemorative plate. Researching it a bit may give you some info and the value of the plate. Looks to be an old shortline RR.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The importance is that it is a RR that had survived for a hundred years up to that point.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Possibly even one of the plates used on the dining car of a passenger engine.

I looked around and the only Iowa RR around that long was the Chicago, Burlington and Quincy Railroad 1868-1970 - Became Burlington Northern Inc.

Ahhh - dug a little deeper. The city of Altoona, Iowa celebrated it's centennial in 1968. 

Couldn't find anything on D.M.V.R.R. other than a Des Moines Valley Railroad that existed 1868-1873. I just found reference to the name but no details.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Found an article about Does Moines Valley RR. http://iavanburen.org/FactsAndFolklore/Controversy_DesMoinesValleyRailroad.htm


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like it is indeed a plate that may have been used aboard the passenger trains.

The Des Moines Valley Railroad... 

I did find this extensive Family Tree on Rock Island.... loads of info here going back to prior to 1870...

http://home.covad.net/scicoatnsew/rihist1.htm


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

lol plate is as old as me


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

midlifekrisiz said:


> lol plate is as old as me


Thinking out loud... 

So you are 146 years old? Or you are 46? 

Rhetorical Question. Don't Answer :laugh:


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone, Loco I read that article, that was interesting. I have since found a wall mount for the plate and hung it in my bench room.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

till you find someone who collects such pates, makes a great wall hanger. 


good find.


.


----------

